# show us your pics



## gollum (Jun 3, 2009)

So who's got pics of their latest knives from Blade?

or just some nice pics of your recent custom knives :thumbsup:

what are you guys buying atm


----------



## Gadget Guy (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## 276 (Jun 24, 2009)

Gadget guy what knife is that in the first pic.


----------



## Gadget Guy (Jun 24, 2009)

276 said:


> Gadget guy what knife is that in the first pic.


 
It's an Airkat "Monitor". :thumbsup:


----------



## gollum (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks for posting GG 

nice knives :touche:


----------



## sledhead (Jul 27, 2009)

Here's my latest 4- I'll be thinning the heard soon though.





I think the Begg is my favorite.


----------



## mossyoak (Jul 27, 2009)

nice carrillo john...


and sled, whats your opinion on the umnum? im thinking about picking up a umnum or an xm-18, but im leaning towards the reeve since i met chris at shot and he was super cool.


----------



## sledhead (Jul 28, 2009)

Mossyoak: I honestly like the Unuum better than the XM-18. It grows on you. The shape is very utilitarian, the opening is very quiet, which is a nice touch. A lot of thought went into that knife. Also the glass breaker increases the use factor.


----------



## mossyoak (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks that makes the choice easier


----------



## houtex (Aug 11, 2009)

The spec bump is a couple of weeks old,so is the Zt 0350,but the scales on the 350 are new


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 11, 2009)

DAMN!! That Carrillo is SWEEEEET!!!

I've wanted one for soooo long, but..

Maybe some day..


----------



## gollum (Aug 19, 2009)

houtex said:


> The spec bump is a couple of weeks old,so is the Zt 0350,but the scales on the 350 are new




really like these

ordered a ZT350 the other day can't wait for it


----------



## JMJ3rd (Sep 6, 2009)

Henderer Fixed blades.


----------



## Paladin (Sep 6, 2009)

JMJ3rd said:


>


 
Tell me more about this one. Blade length, model and price? Thx.

Paladin


----------



## JMJ3rd (Sep 8, 2009)

Rick's words from another forum:

Hey All!

I am very excited to introduce a new model for Rick Hinderer Knives! Its a fixed blade called the FieldTac. This knife has been in the works for a very long time! I wanted a fix blade field knife with everything you need in a very heavy duty knife and leave out crap that only complicates the use of the knife. 
This knife has a 5 1/2 in blade that is .230 thick. Of course it has my Spanto grind! Needless to say this bad boy will gobble up whatever you want to throw at it! For the handle I came up with a new type of texture that not only is easy to grip but also with keep the sureist grip even when wet with oil or whatever else slimy and sticky!



The top grooves I added in place of the top ramp because I feel the ramp or top guard really gets in the way of cutting chores especially when you choke up on the knife. But I made the grooves where it doesnt take away at all the grip of the knife. This knife really is super comfortable!! You'll need to pick one up to see what I mean!! 

I WILL have a limited number of the first run of these in Atlanta at the Blade show. By limited I mean 7 !
The first run is also made from the new Carpenter steel that I have been talking about. This steel is called CTS-40CP. 
I am not putting these in the XM-18 lottery. These will be sold on a first come first grab basis!





SO if you want to be the first to own the new FieldTac and the first to get a chance to try out a NEW steel alloy be at my booth early both days! I will offer half of them on Friday and Half on Saturday.








I forgot to add that these first ones are also HANDGROUND!

The price on these is $325.00

I may or may not have the sheaths done by the show, if I don't I will get it to you within a couple weeks after the show. I just didn't want to delay offering these to you all just because of the sheaths!





Thanks everyone!!

Rick






This sheath is not made by Rick. It was made by Brian Wagner at Okuden (his company http://www.okuden.net/).


----------



## JMJ3rd (Sep 8, 2009)

Hinderer XM's


----------



## mossyoak (Sep 8, 2009)

damn son, i would love to have just one.


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Sep 9, 2009)

My latest custom is this one


----------



## JMJ3rd (Sep 11, 2009)

Update on Hinderer Fixed blades from above.


----------



## sledhead (Sep 11, 2009)

Talk to us! 3rd from top- under your newly acquired FieldTac! ( I was going to offer a trade for the FieldTac, but hesitated!) Nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## JMJ3rd (Sep 11, 2009)

sledhead said:


> Talk to us! 3rd from top- under your newly acquired FieldTac! ( I was going to offer a trade for the FieldTac, but hesitated!) Nice.:thumbsup:



No one can give me any info on it. I'm waiting to hear from Rick. When I find out I'll let y'all know!


----------



## gollum (Sep 16, 2009)

ZeissOEM2 said:


> My latest custom is this one




nice one Zeiss


heres one of mine just finished






I post my wares in custom forge ...check it out 
be nice to see more traffic over there 

  








.


----------



## Amplificator (Sep 17, 2009)

houtex said:


> The spec bump is a couple of weeks old,so is the Zt 0350,but the scales on the 350 are new



The tanto in the middle is the 0610st, right?

How is that knife? Does it lock properly when opening it without moving your hand? I've seen videoes where it doesn't open up and locking properly without "throwing" the hand.


----------



## houtex (Sep 17, 2009)

It is the ZT 0610ST Auto. Some of my spring assisted Kershaws are faster opening than this ZT,but I don't have to flick my wrist to get it to lock up. I do however have to remember to remove my thumb or lock the button first before trying to make any cuts. With a little practice you should be able to master the button push,move lock forward and adjust grip after a day. If you make the mistake of holding down the button while trying to cut it could bite you. I really,really,like the knife but I don't love it.


----------



## Amplificator (Sep 17, 2009)

houtex said:


> It is the ZT 0610ST Auto. Some of my spring assisted Kershaws are faster opening than this ZT,but I don't have to flick my wrist to get it to lock up. I do however have to remember to remove my thumb or lock the button first before trying to make any cuts. With a little practice you should be able to master the button push,move lock forward and adjust grip after a day. If you make the mistake of holding down the button while trying to cut it could bite you. I really,really,like the knife but I don't love it.



Thank you for info about that knife. I'm really interested in that and the Ka-Bar FIN Fixed Tanto model no. 5556.

How much weight do you think the blade would hold on it when it's folded out before the lock would snap and the knife close?

Have I understood the locking system right by this:

Push the button and it folds out and you have to move the lock forward to actually lock it, right?
As in, it doesn't lock by itself?

Then to unlock and fold it back you just push down on the lock?

How is the knife out of the box? Is it sharp?


----------



## houtex (Sep 17, 2009)

The button is the release and the "lock" for the blade. As long as you don't depress the button the blade while it's open,the button lock,once engaged,keeps the blade form either accidental opening or closing. Sorry it's easier demostraitng then trying to explain. At first I was bothered by it but like I said,after a night in my favorite chair watching TV i got the hang of it.


----------

